# PC vs iMac



## Scif_Dave (Feb 2, 2020)

Hello,

So I currently have a Republic of Gamers laptop along with my Presonus AudioBox iOne. I've been playing around a bit with Studio One that came with it as well as the evaluation copy of Reaper. I'm new to the recording of audio and play around with it when I record my guitar playing with a program called Yousician.

I've noticed that the audio pops and crackles when I have Yousician and Reaper opened (to get different effects). I'm pondering if I should seriously invest in an iMac (for the bigger screen) or keep what I have (as I'm also itching to get a new guitar).

Any experience out there that anyone can pass along to me. I'm not looking at getting into professional recording or anything as it's more of a hobby for me.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Have you checked your Asio drivers for the DAW's? I'd probably start there. I'm unfamiliar with Yousician but Reaper is usually pretty solid. The 2 programs together might just not like each other for various reasons though. Reaper will load VST's from other programs if you point it to the right folder though..


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I own and have had a few pc’s (and trouble shoot them on occasion for friends/family) but still prefer my macs by a lot. A slightly and gently used iMac with i7 processor is a nice choice. 

People talk about how much cheaper pc’s are but the average user (as opposed to power user) tends to spend a lot on shop time - which is how PC sellers actually make money. 

It doesn’t really matter which you get, I just find I spend more time working and less time troubleshooting macs. 

For example- ASIO drivers for PCs are a pain compared to plug and play with macs.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

iMac and Garageband is what I use, happily. Usually a Blue Yeti mic (I have two).


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

everyone is missing the point , he stated : "I'm also itching to get a new guitar"

so forget the PC/ Mac and get the guitar !


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

GuitarPix said:


> People talk about how much cheaper pc’s are but the average user (as opposed to power user) tends to spend a lot on shop time - which is how PC sellers actually make money.
> It doesn’t really matter which you get, I just find I spend more time working and less time troubleshooting macs.


I don't really care one way or the other but the maintenance thing caught my attention because I've been using PCs forever and found them to be quite reliable. There are 10 computers at my office which have been running pretty much non-stop for years no problems; I know my desk top at work has been switched on for 8 years. Same with my home computers. Maybe ours just aren't doing anything complicated - we only have word pro, internet and accounting software so not much to go wrong there. We've been upgrading to 10 recently which kinda sucks because we really don't need it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I don't really care one way or the other but the maintenance thing caught my attention because I've been using PCs forever and found them to be quite reliable. There are 10 computers at my office which have been running pretty much non-stop for years no problems; I know my desk top at work has been switched on for 8 years. Same with my home computers. Maybe ours just aren't doing anything complicated - we only have word pro, internet and accounting software so not much to go wrong there. We've been upgrading to 10 recently which kinda sucks because we really don't need it.


As far as reliability, I have a 2011 imac, and a 2011 MacBook air which is my recording computer. So reliability and Macs isn't generally an issue. My main work machine is a 2015 MacBook pro.

But, I use PC's as well. One time I will recommend a Mac over a PC is if someone wants to run GarageBand or Logic. I love both programs, and GarageBand (along with iMovie) is free on Macs. It's a huge value. Logic is crazy good for how much it costs too. Several of my friends have bought used Mac minis for hobby recording, and are very happy with them. Both my aging Macs run will run Logic and GarageBand great. 

Personally, for hobby recording I wouldn't recommend the cost of a new Imac though. I'd get a refurb. Or get an older model used which has more port options. I've gone both routes. If you don't care about logic/GarageBand save mthough,then and save money and go with a pc.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Wardo said:


> I don't really care one way or the other but the maintenance thing caught my attention because I've been using PCs forever and found them to be quite reliable. There are 10 computers at my office which have been running pretty much non-stop for years no problems; I know my desk top at work has been switched on for 8 years. Same with my home computers. Maybe ours just aren't doing anything complicated - we only have word pro, internet and accounting software so not much to go wrong there. We've been upgrading to 10 recently which kinda sucks because we really don't need it.



And I have faced the opposite when a Mac can and does have issues 

But, the repair portion of a PC computer store is still typically the most profitable part of the company. 

Also typically a company that brings in Macs has 2/3 less IT people according to research by an accounting firm which made the switch (sorry can’t remember the name of it or where I saw the article).

But - I too am disappointed with the choices Apple is making about ports and repair ability of the newer macs. So may go hackintosh myself


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarPix said:


> And I have faced the opposite when a Mac can and does have issues
> 
> But, the repair portion of a PC computer store is still typically the most profitable part of the company.
> 
> ...


Luckily this has resulted in a ton of good Mac resellers refurbing old machins.s.

Want to hear a weird one? I bought a 2015 MacBook pro refurb from Apple... last year. I have no idea why those were randomly in stock, but what a deal. The last machine with a ton of ports, and full apple care on it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Apple is terrible. They have designed flaws into their units that fail, then they won't fix them. There have been lawsuits that have cost them millions for these dirty manufacturing habits. There is a bill trying to get passed in the USA right now for the "Right To Repair".

Here a video about Mac and music from Louis Rossman. He runs an independent repair business in Manhattan and is a vocal supporter for the right to repair.






His channel for many videos on how bad Apple products are now. He knows because he makes a living fixing devices Apple won't.
Louis Rossmann


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Scif_Dave said:


> keep what I have


A few random thoughts ..
Turn off everything that you don't need that's running in the background.
Increase your RAM to what your computer will take.
Go to the Yousician and Reaper websites and download the latest drivers for your PC.
Google your problem and find forums that may have possible solutions.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

player99 said:


> Apple is terrible. They have designed flaws into their units that fail, then they won't fix them. There have been lawsuits that have cost them millions for these dirty manufacturing habits. There is a bill trying to get passed in the USA right now for the "Right To Repair".
> 
> Here a video about Mac and music from Louis Rossman. He runs an independent repair business in Manhattan and is a vocal supporter for the right to repair.
> 
> ...


The only issue is that a ton of other companies want to go the same route as apple, they are just more quiet about it. Other than John Deere who have done way worse shit than apple has at this point and are proud of it. A lot of lobbying money is going to be put towards fighting this bill, and I have little hope it will pass. Apple deserves shit for it, but if you don't think other companies are going this direction you'd be dreaming. We live in a world run by corporations. Apple is the one who gives the least ship about an unpopular choice. Every company will follow their lead if they can.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> The only issue is that a ton of other companies want to go the same route as apple, they are just more quiet about it. Other than John Deere who have done way worse shit than apple has at this point and are proud of it. A lot of lobbying money is going to be put towards fighting this bill, and I have little hope it will pass. Apple deserves shit for it, but if you don't think other companies are going this direction you'd be dreaming. We live in a world run by corporations. Apple is the one who gives the least ship about an unpopular choice. Every company will follow their lead if they can.


I've watched a bunch of the repair guy's videos and Apple has known issues and they don't fix them in new versions or models. One I remember there is a chip that is under powered, and fails on thousands and thousands of units. The newest units use a new chip, which is still under powered, only this chip a proprietary and is not available. So now when this chip blows you need a new unit. This is just one issue. There are a pile of them. I am so glad I never went Apple.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

player99 said:


> I've watched a bunch of the repair guy's videos and Apple has known issues and they don't fix them in new versions or models. One I remember there is a chip that is under powered, and fails on thousands and thousands of units. The newest units use a new chip, which is still under powered, only this chip a proprietary and is not available. So now when this chip blows you need a new unit. This is just one issue. There are a pile of them. I am so glad I never went Apple.


The thing he might not mention is that Apple is the best company out there at simply replacing a device if it has an issue. I use both PC and Mac for my work and I always have. There are merits to both. As far as my workflow, Mac OS has a massive edge. And, I have never had a Mac need servicing in 20 years of using them. But, I will also never advise anyone to spend the money on one if there's no real benefit to doing that. The average user just does not need to spend that much.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

GuitarPix said:


> And I have faced the opposite when a Mac can and does have issues
> 
> But, the repair portion of a PC computer store is still typically the most profitable part of the company.
> 
> ...


That's my experience, too. I was a heavy Windows user at work (probably 8 to 10 powerful desktops - 16 screens - in front of me all day long) that required a lot of IT support. I saw enough Windows to know I'd had enough of loading drivers and watching the blue screen of death for an hour, waiting for someone to change some stupid little background setting. I want a computer to work with, not to work on.

I'm on my 2nd MacBook Pro now. The first one is ten years old, still going strong except of lack of battery capacity (not an issue) and not enough RAM or cpu to stay current on updated OS. When I had a problem with it, I drove 15 minutes to the local Genius Bar and they fixed it. For free. And added a couple anti-malwear type things. And cleaned the screen and the keyboard (how embarrassing how I'd ignored those things). On a 5 yo Mac. Well past it's warranty. Again, for free. For those sort of issues, I'm happy to pay probably 2X as much for a Mac. Not to mention the better (IMO) layout and workflow of the OS.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I run my 2012 mac mini ( bought new in 2012), I hot rodded last fall with a 1TB solid state drive and 16 gigs RAM. 2012 was the last year you could physically upgrade a mac mini on your own, easy quick re & re for all parts ( drive and RAM). Also running High Sierra, so far everything is operating flawlessly. It is the engine for my studio, I can run my sample rate at 128 for recording and get zero latency, then up to 512 for mixing in the box.

There are lots of 2012 mac mini's out there for sale quite often for a great price, 16 gigs of ram is approx $90 or less, 1 TB solid state drive can be had for just over $100.

I run a presonus thunderbolt preamp (8 input), several pieces of outboard gear and presonus studio pro.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> The thing he might not mention is that Apple is the best company out there at simply replacing a device if it has an issue. I use both PC and Mac for my work and I always have. There are merits to both. As far as my workflow, Mac OS has a massive edge. And, I have never had a Mac need servicing in 20 years of using them. But, I will also never advise anyone to spend the money on one if there's no real benefit to doing that. The average user just does not need to spend that much.


Actually if you watch his videos he does mention this. They don't replace units when they are under warranty. They make stuff up at the genius bar. When he opens them up the units are not as they say. He fixes them usually for a few hundred instead of the thousands they are quoted by Apple. Over and over and over. He is fighting to get a Right To Repair bill passed to put these companies in check. Apple is fighting it tooth and nail.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

player99 said:


> Actually if you watch his videos he does mention this. They don't replace units when they are under warranty. They make stuff up at the genius bar. When he opens them up the units are not as they say. He fixes them usually for a few hundred instead of the thousands they are quoted by Apple. Over and over and over. He is fighting to get a Right To Repair bill passed to put these companies in check. Apple is fighting it tooth and nail.


Sorry but he's wrong, they do. I've worked with companies with Macs for 20 years and have seen all kinds of devices replaced, and replaced extremely easily. There's posts here saying the same thing, I don't need to make anything up.

Again, I am not a Mac fanboy, I have always used both platforms for work. But I do have a ton of Mac experience over 20 years, and I know what I have seen. So a video can't tell me I am wrong on what I have actually experienced. 

And again, practically every tech provider out there is lobbying to prevent that right to repair bill. Apple does bad shit, and so does pretty much every major corporation on Earth from Google to Amazon. Villanizing only apple is a bit ridiculous.

And it also has absolutely nothing to do with the original posters question, which is really all that matters


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> Sorry but he's wrong, they do. I've worked with companies with Macs for 20 years and have seen all kinds of devices replaced, and replaced extremely easily. There's posts here saying the same thing, I don't need to make anything up.
> 
> Again, I am not a Mac fanboy, I have always used both platforms for work. But I do have a ton of Mac experience over 20 years, and I know what I have seen. So a video can't tell me I am wrong on what I have actually experienced.
> 
> And again, practically every tech provider out there is lobbying to prevent that right to repair bill. Apple does bad shit, and so does pretty much every major corporation on Earth from Google to Amazon. Villanizing only apple is a bit ridiculous.


You should check out his channel. He has it documented in video after video.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

dgreen said:


> I run my 2012 mac mini ( bought new in 2012), I hot rodded last fall with a 1TB solid state drive and 16 gigs RAM.
> …
> View attachment 293042


Maybe I should go that way. I'm running a 2008 black MacBook with a second monitor. It still runs fine on 10.6.8 and can run ancient programs like Eudora, that newer systems can't run and are occasionally useful to me. It has firewire, which I need for my mixer. Stuff like that. Never mind the resources I'd need to upgrade: money, new learning, new cables, new interfaces, broken apps, stuff I can't find, new bugs, just taking the time to do it. Phagh!

But the MacBook is no longer a useful internet machine because it won't run the latest browsers and can't open all sorts of sites. This site, thank you very much, is an exception.

So if I could do the 2012 mini ++ with 10.6.8 _and_ High Sierra (I'm sure I can do that even if it's kind of clunky) in case of need, I could avoid upgrading until death do us part. I'd like that.

Here's what my studio looked like when it was new and tidy:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> Maybe I should go that way. I'm running a 2008 black MacBook with a second monitor. It still runs fine on 10.6.8 and can run programs, like Eudora, that newer system will run and are occasionally useful to me. It has firewire, which I need for my mixer. Stuff like that. Never mind the resources I'd need to upgrade: money, new learning, new interfaces, broken apps, stuff I can't find, new bugs, just taking the time to do it. Phagh!
> 
> But the MacBook is no longer a useful internet machine because it won't run the latest browsers and can't open all sorts of sites. This site, thank you very much, is an exception.
> 
> ...


There are all kinds of good deals on used Minis out there. I have 2 friends running them for recording. I think one has a 2013, one a 2014.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> There are all kinds of good deals on used Minis out there. I have 2 friends running them for recording. I think one has a 2013, one a 2014.


Just remember if you do look for an older mac mini, anything after 2012 can not be modded as the RAM is internally soldered and not removable. Some 2013 ond newer models do come with 8 or even 16 gigs of RAM so if looking for those years look at the internal specs. 4 gigs of RAM would really be border line in my opinion when it comes to recording applications ( bit rate sampling for minimizing latency)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

dgreen said:


> Just remember if you do look for an older mac mini, anything after 2012 can not be modded as the RAM is internally soldered and not removable. Some 2013 ond newer models do come with 8 or even 16 gigs of RAM so if looking for those years look at the internal specs. 4 gigs of RAM would really be border line in my opinion when it comes to recording applications ( bit rate sampling for minimizing latency)


I'd go higher personally and say 8gb minimum. They are findable, it just takes a bit more searching as there seems to be more 4gb ones around. 

I have a 2012 Air that is my little portable recording computer, finding an 8gb one was tough. It can run some pretty layered GarageBand projects decently though.


----------

